# ( إدارة التخطيط الاستراتيجي) 1– 12 / 7 /2012 م - القاهرة – جمهورية مصر العربية



## ميرفت شاهين (4 يونيو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يتشرف الاتحاد العربي لتنمية الموارد البشرية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *أن يحيط سعادتكم علماً أنه:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]باعتماد المجلس الأمريكي لاعتماد الشهادات المهنية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ACAC[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عزم على عقد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الدبلوم المهني[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](إدارة التخطيط الاستراتيجي)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1– 12 / 7 /2012 م - القاهرة – جمهورية مصر العربية[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يهدف دبلوم إدارة التخطيط الاستراتيجي إلى التعرف على الأساليب العلمية والعملية الحديثة المستخدمة فى عملية التخطيط الإستراتيجى، تنمية المهارات فى ممارسة الأساليب الحديثة لتحقيق الكفاءة والفعالية فى مجال التخطيط الإستراتيجى للمنظمة، مساعدة الإدارة على تطبيق إستراتيجيتها من خلال فاعليتها فى ترجمة الخطط الإستراتيجية عبر مجموعة الأهداف التشغيلية القابلة للقياس والتى تحكم سلوك الإدارة وإتجاهات أدائها، وذلك من خلال إطار عام يتضمن أساليب التخطيط الإستراتيجى، إعداد الخطة الإستراتيجية، قياس الأداء المتوازن وفقا للمنظور المعاصر، الإستراتيجيات الإدارية وأساليب تحليلها وتقييمها، تطوير الأداء الإقتصادى والمؤسسى لمؤسسات القطاع العام والحكومى، التميز فى الأداء المؤسسى، دور القيادات الإدارية فى تحسين جودة الأداء المؤسسى، أساليب الرقابة على الخطة الإستراتيجية، التخطيط والمتابعة وتقييم الأداء، تخطيط ومراقبة الإنتاج فى ضوء المعايير والمتغيرات العالمية؛ مستهدفين في ذلك وكلاء الوزارات ورؤوساء مجالس الإدارة ومديرو العموم ومديرو إدارات التخطيط والتطوير والمتابعة والمرشحون [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لشغل تلك الوظائف وكل ذات الصلة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبهذه المناسبة يسعدنا دعوتكم للمشاركة وتعميم خطابنا على المهتمين بموضوع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الدبلوم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فادتنا بمن تقترحون توجيه الدعوة لهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] علما بأن رسوم الاشتراك 2500 دولار أمريكي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وللمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنكم الاطلاع على محاور وموضوعات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الدبلوم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]على الموقع الإلكتروني للاتحاد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]www.uhrda.org[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع بالغ تقديرنا واعتزازنا ،،،[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لمزيد من المعلومات برجاء الاتصال[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس وحدة الشهادات المهنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أ. محمد علي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكس: 0020235866953 – 0020235830285[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتف: 0020235866963[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جوال: 00201004749830[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------

